# Шум в ушах



## Seymey (12 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте, немного отчаялась и прошу Вашей помощи.

Мне 21 год, с февраля месяца этого года возник шум в ушах после занятий спортом (на ночь обычные приседания и упражнение "мельница"), после чего несколько раз нагнулась и услышала, как зашумело в левом ухе. Когда-то была подобная проблема и помогла ватка с обычным борным спиртом. Так и сделала в этот раз, спустя час эффекта не было вообще никакого (тогда помогло минут за 20), вытащила и попыталась уснуть.
Спустя 2 дня шум усилился, не могла спать. Обратилась к врачу в поликлинику, ЛОР патологий не обнаружили и отправили к невропатологу, на что мне были выписаны нообут и миасер (как снотворные, на выбор любой препарат). Сказали, это может быть стрессом. Никакого диагноза мне не поставили, обследований назначено не было.
Спустя дня 3 шум стал гораздо сильнее, обратилась в больницу на консультацию к ЛОРу. Патологий нет, проверили двое врачей. Назначили аудиограмму: патологий не обнаружено, слух в полном порядке. 
Перенаправили к невропатологу. 
Диагноз: вертебро-цервикальная невралгия. 
Из лечения: дипроспам (может название не правильное, это ГКС 1 ампула), мелоксикам в\м 5 дней утром, сирдалуд 5 дней по 1 вечером, через 3 дня назначили дополнительно ещё 10 дней, мочегонное на 5 дней, мазь нимид, витамины группы В на 10 дней (нейрорубин или нейробион, не помню точно)
Из обследований:
МРТ головного мозга:  без патологий (на данный момент не имею с собой снимка и заключения, потому не могу описать точное заключение. Знаю только, по словам врача в клинике где делали - всё в пределах нормы и по словам невропатолога - абсолютно нормальное состояние головного мозга)
УЗИ (ангиосканирование с доплерографией): Проксимальные отделы подключичных артерий, общие, наружные и внутренние сонные, позвоночные артерии в экстракраниальных отделах визуализированы, проходимы. Качество визуализации удовлетворительное. Ход ПА прямолинейный справа, не прямолинейный слева в V 1-2/ ОСА, ВСА, НСА ход не изменён. Комплекс интима-медиа не утолщен без нарушения дифференцировки на слои. Диаметр ПА слева - 0.31см, справа 0.4см. Кровоток в парных артериях симметричный с нормальными скоростными характеристиками с обеих сторон по всем сигментам. Внутренняя яремная вена расширена справа 12мм, слева - не расширена, 6мм.
Заключение: Эхографические признаки. На момент обследования - непрямолинейность хода ПА слева, Малый диаметр ПА слева. Венозная дисциркуляция справа. 
ОАК:
Лейкоциты -10.4
Абсолютное кол-во лимфоцитов - 2.3
Клетки Mid - 0.7
Gran - 7.4
Гемоглобин - 125
Эритроциты - 3.96
Гематокрит 35.5
Среднеклеточный объем эритроцита - 89.8
Концентрация гемоглобина в одном эритроц. - 31.5
средняя корпускулярная концентрация гемоглобина в эритроцитах - 352
RDW-CV - 12.9%
Тромбоциты - 232
Средний объем тромбоцитов -9.8
тромбокрит - 0.227
Базофилы - 0
Эозинофилы - 2
Миелоциты - 0
Метамислоциты - 0
Палочкоядерные - 4
Сегментоядерные - 66
Лимфоциты - 22
Моноциты - 6
Плазмоциты - 0, вироциты  -0
СОЭ - 15
На средине лечения стало легче, шум стал тише, но тоже постоянный. После окончания лечения вновь появился. 
В мае месяце обратилась к мануальному терапевту. Попросил сделать рентген шейного отдела, на котором поставили диагноз: остеохондроз. Прошла курс из 10 процедур + назначил ЛФК (мануальный терапевт врач-реабилитолог и педиатр). Снова таки, на 3 процедуре стало легче. После окончания - шум усилился спустя неделю, ЛФК занималась.
Начало появляться сильное головокружение при смени позы на вертикальную (темнело перед глазами, резкая слабость, порой дрожь в нижних конечностях), головная боль стала 2 раза на неделю в затылочной области, переходя в шею (до мануального была почти каждый день в затылочной области и немного давяще-ноющая в височной), снова вернулись боли между лопатками. От ЛФК (подьёмы головы) шум только усиливался, особенно если делать на ночь.
В начале этого месяца (июнь) обратилась вновь к невропатологу с вышеописанными жалобами.
Из лечения: нейроклин 1мес, ограния 3 недели, венодиол 2 мес, смена ЛФК на другие упрежнения.
Диагноз: астенический синдром, венозная дисциркуляция

На сегодняшний день всё так же беспокоит шум в ушах. За всё время были моменты, трижды, когда шум исчезал на 30сек-1.5 минуты (в средине дня). Утром, после подъёма, шум усиливается и в горизонтальном положении тоже. В вертикальном, особенно если стоять длительное время или медленно ходить - значительно меньше обычного, если есть небольшие фоновые звуки - и вовсе не слышно. 
После последнего визита к врачу принимаю препараты уже 14й день. Головокружения стали меньше, но всё равно присутствуют (несколько раз в день, если долго лежала на кровати). Дали другую ЛФК, после неё шум становится немного громче, но не так, как при прошлой. Стараюсь делать не на ночь, а среди дня в связи с этим. 

Хотелось бы понять с чем именно проблема и как поступать, а то время идёт, множество разных диагнозов и конкретного положительного прогресса нет.

По другим заболеваниям - сахарный диабет, 1 тип. Гликированный в среднем от 7.7 до 10.4 (последний названный был в ноябре 17 года). Еду считаю, инсулинотерапию соблюдаю. 1-2 раза в неделю бывают гипогликемии (2.2 - 3.1), гипергликимии бывают чуть чаще, обычно утром перед менструацией (от 17.4 до 22.1), средний сахар в день колеблится от 5.4 до 13
Ожирением не страдаю, нарушений с бока гормональной системы нет (за последний год), проблем, связанных с диабетом, в больнице не обнаружили (зрение, почки, печень, ноги - в порядке)
В январе 18 года была операция по удалению зуба мудрости, прошла без осложнений, назначенный уход за ротовой полостью + антибиотики пила\выполняла исправно


----------



## La murr (12 Июн 2018)

@Seymey, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Seymey (12 Июн 2018)

Снимки и аудиограмма


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2018)

Как-то неправильно вставлена аудиограмма.
Не могу посмотреть, мелко.

Опишите жалобы на сегодняшний день.


----------



## Seymey (14 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как-то неправильно вставлена аудиограмма.
> Не могу посмотреть, мелко.


Могу загрузить частями, может так будет лучше видно


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите жалобы на сегодняшний день.


Шум в ушах (больше в левом), который усиливается в горизонтальном положении. Очень сильный перед сном и после пробуждения. Маскируется более сильными звуками. Сам шум напоминает, будто бы песок забился в воздуховоды машины\в вентилятор. Перед сном сильнее в том ухе, на какую сторону поворачиваюсь, но через некоторое время всё равно усиливается только в левом.
При наклонах головы вперёд чувство натянутости и тупой боли от конца лопаток и до затылка, а так же скрип в районе первых 2-3 шейных позвонков. (при повороте головы влево аналогично, при повороте вправо появляется только когда максимально повернула голову)
Головные боли, чаще с утра и до обеда, в области затылка и теменных костей (вверху), иногда в висках. Боли примерно 2 раза в неделю.
Головокружение при смене позы на вертикальную с горизонтальной. Появляются при усталости и почти постоянно после часов 16-17.
Во время ходьбы бывает щелканье в левом ухе, которое совпадает с темпом ходьбы. Если сменить наклон головы - пропадает.
Иногда ухо просто закладывает и начинается сильный писк, всё это само по себе проходит спустя несколько секунд\минуту. Не связано ни с чем, просто случается "вдруг".
Периодические боли между лопаток, боли в районе ключицы. Появляются ближе к вечеру.
Ещё в левом ухе бывает ощущение, будто кто-то щекочет его. Если нажимаю языком в районе евстахиевой трубы - чувство щекотки немного пропадает.[/QUOTE]

Шум в ушах помогает уменьшить, если принимать миорелаксант (Сирдалуд 2мг) дня 2-3. Хватает этого на неделю где-то.
Ещё нимид даёт незначительный эффект


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Июн 2018)

а вы на ночь окно открывайте на режим проветривания и шум будет с улицы перекрывать шум в ухе)) я так делала, когда писк напрягал ,а обычно я на него не обращаю внимания и его будто нет) а еще писк включался после сильного эмоционального напряжения ,как у вас с этим делом? Нервишки не шалят, никто не бесет, ничего не боитесь? Еще перепонка барабанила от громких звуков поблизости и когда по телефону говорила (это вегетатика неадекватно работала) уже прошло


----------



## Seymey (14 Июн 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, окно всегда открытое, этот звук не настолько сильный, чтоб перекрыть собственный шум (днём вечно машины ездят, так что, немного спасает)
С нервами не особо связано, конечно, когда очень напряжена, то и голова болит и шум чуть сильнее, но не слишком меняется интенсивность
То ли дело после горячего душа, физнагрузок, сна, вообще нереально.
Был когда-то период, когда шум был такой, что и игнорировать можно, но сейчас он откровенно мешает (сама в медицинском учусь, нужно много читать, а он отвлекает. На парах письменная работа - мешает сосредоточится. Ночью хочу спать, а пол часа-час только уснуть пытаюсь)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Июн 2018)

@Seymey, это хреново( а после физнагрузок и у меня пищит и довольно -таки не слабо) а еще после рабочего дня ,но это не напрягает вовсе и проходит быстро ,стихает ,а если прислушаться, то слабый писк всегда был еще с детства) может так и надо?


----------



## Seymey (14 Июн 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, не знаю как оно надо, но появилось внезапно
Никогда не было ощущения шума или писка
Бывало за последний год что-то появлялось не на долго
А так, никогда и ничего подобного, потому меня и волнует эта проблема
Привыкнуть ну точно не получается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2018)

@Seymey, шум в ушах помогает уменьшить, если принимать миорелаксант (Сирдалуд 2мг) дня 2-3. Хватает этого на неделю где-то.
Ещё нимид даёт незначительный эффект.
Как-то надо вставить.

УЗИ сосудов с поворотами головы делали?
Как-то все сразу и евстахеит, и сосуды, и ДППГ, и шея.
Есть что-то, или положение, от чего становится меньше шум?


----------



## Seymey (14 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> УЗИ сосудов с поворотами головы делали?
> Как-то все сразу и евстахеит, и сосуды, и ДППГ, и шея.
> Есть что-то, или положение, от чего становиться меньше шум?



Нет, данное обследование не проходила.
Стоя становится легче или сидя с прямой спиной, но строго после недолгой ходьбы.


----------



## AIR (14 Июн 2018)

Seymey написал(а):


> Хотелось бы понять с чем именно проблема и как поступать, а то время идёт, множество разных диагнозов и конкретного положительного прогресса нет.


Дело в том, что шум в ушах, проблема очень многофакторная. . Много причин и сопутствующих влияющих факторов...
Например шум в левом ухе может меняться при нажатии под правой лопаткой, а может и на левом виске. .. Плюс неврологические, сосудистые и прочие компоненты. .
Даже с болями и головокружением проще заниматься..


Seymey написал(а):


> Снимки


На снимках видна мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и не только на кранио-вертебральном переходе , на всем шейном уровне,  но и ниже..


Seymey написал(а):


> При наклонах головы вперёд чувство натянутости и тупой боли от конца лопаток и до затылка, а так же скрип в районе первых 2-3 шейных позвонков. (при повороте головы влево аналогично, при повороте вправо появляется только когда максимально повернула голову)


В жалобах и течении заболевания явно прослеживается "мышечная" составляющая... Но для максимально точного понимания этого нужен мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений. .


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (15 Июн 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Дело в том, что шум в ушах, проблема очень многофакторная. . Много причин и сопутствующих влияющих факторов...
> Например шум в левом ухе может меняться при нажатии под правой лопаткой, а может и на левом виске. .. Плюс неврологические, сосудистые и прочие компоненты. .
> Даже с болями и головокружением проще заниматься..
> 
> На снимках видна мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и не только на кранио-вертебральном переходе , на всем шейном уровне,  но и ниже..


А я и тут соглашусь, недавно у меня барабанила постоянно в левом ухе перепонка. В это время я как раз ходила на общий массаж спины и случайно заметила, когда он мял мне левые мышцы шеи, то она прям активно начинала барабанить ,я ему сказала и он мне шею хорошенько так промял еще пару сеансов и все прошло )вот как-то уши связаны с мышцами все же...Представляю, как чебурашка мучился ,у него вообще шеи не было и уши огромные
А еще я заметила одну вещь: от приема любых антибиотиков у меня в ушах пищит сильно довольно-таки, после приема прекращается, поэтому я их и не люблю принимать, но иногда все же приходится(


----------



## Seymey (15 Июн 2018)

@AIR, про шум в ушах знаю, много читала в интернете, что это может быть от патологий, связанных непосредственно с ухом, до проблем с другими внутренними органами, вроде почек. Именно потому и не могу смириться с шумом, а хочу найти истинную причину и уже лечить её, но все походы к врачам заканчиваются кучей препаратов, которые не дают  толком эффекта. А так же, обследования, которые были назначены, по сути, одним врачом и на этом всё закончилось.

Что касается шеи и ниже... Да, мануальный терапевт говорил при осмотре, что проблемы есть явно не только в шее, но, к сожалению, мне отказались делать рентген с функциональными пробами грудного и поперечного отделов, поскольку большая нагрузка на организм после рентгена шейного отдела, сказали приходить через месяц (в общем-то, это и собираюсь сделать,хотя бы просто для себя).

Постараюсь найти вышеупомянутого специалиста. Спасибо большое за консультацию.


----------



## Seymey (16 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, подскажите, насколько уместно ношение мягкого ворота Шанца при моих рентген снимках?
И стоит ли и какой ЛФК заниматься?(((


----------



## Seymey (18 Июн 2018)

С воскресенья очень сильно болит голова в районе затылка и теменных костей, невозможно снять какими-либо анальгетиками (анальгин, цитрамон, нимид)
При наклонах головы ужасный хруст слышу, будто скрежет даже, при поворотах такое же чувство. А ещё тянущая боль от грудного отдела до самой макушки.
А сегодня вечером появилось ощущение, будто уши закладывает и рядом со мной автомагистраль какая-то, но как только люди начинают говорить или какой-либо посторонний шум - отлично всё слышу, уши не заложены, просто в тишине возникает такое ощущение
Головная боль проходит только к вечеру (вчера и сегодня после часов 18-19 вечера)
И если полежать хоть минут 20 на кровати, но в горизонтальном положении шум в ушах сильнее становится, при том значительно сильнее. 
ну и как обычно, утром шум сильнее, даже в вертикальном положении начал появляться. 
Стрессы есть, конечно, но стараюсь к ним проще относиться и отвлекаться (сессия, все дела, с каждым сданным экзаменом всё легче и легче для нервной системы)
По диабету - всё в порядке. Ни гипер ни гипо нету

Подскажите, что со мной и что делать? Очень переживаю и пугает такое состояние. Боюсь как бы своими переживаниями не загнала себя в невроз или что-то подобное. Ну а ещё, это действительно мешает жить (и шум, и головная боль, и гул какой-то постоянный)

Пожалуйста, отзовитесь и подскажите что же делать...


----------



## AIR (18 Июн 2018)

Seymey написал(а):


> подскажите, насколько уместно ношение мягкого ворота Шанца при моих рентген снимках?


Думаю, что большого проку не будет. .. Вопрос решается просто - пробуете поносить, если самочувствие станет получше, то есть смысл поносить...


Seymey написал(а):


> Пожалуйста, отзовитесь и подскажите что же делать...


Попробуйте миопрессуру, может и помочь..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2018)

Seymey написал(а):


> С воскресенья очень сильно болит голова в районе затылка и теменных костей, невозможно снять какими-либо анальгетиками (анальгин, цитрамон, нимид)
> При наклонах головы ужасный хруст слышу, будто скрежет даже, при поворотах такое же чувство. А ещё тянущая боль от грудного отдела до самой макушки...
> 
> Пожалуйста, отзовитесь и подскажите что же делать...


Что можно дома:
1. Аппликатор 3-4 раза в день, по 20-30 минут.
2. Мази после аппликатора. НПВП+согревающая, так же 3-4 раза в день
3. Принять обезболивающее
4. Принять миорелаксант
5. Принять успокаивающее или антидепрессант
6. Сделать ЛФК для шейного отдела
7. Горячая ванная.
8. Массаж льдом
9. Просто самомассаж, конечно вместе с миопрессурой
Есть приспособления для вытяжения мышц шейного отдела аутогравитацией.

Дома пожалуй и хватит пока.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Июн 2018)

и от себя добавлю - вы шеей не крутите сильно, хуже будет! Я вообще ЛФК для шеи все плавно ,медленно, аккуратно и начинала с мааалюсеньких амплитуд! А вы не хотите попробовать ну, допустим, недельку, пока вас врачи там обследуют и что-то думают о причинах вашего недуг, вы попробуйте внимания не обращать - совсем)) Ничего же страшного до сих пор не случилось с Вами ,может хватит себя пугать. Ну пусть шумит. ЗАнимайтесь своими делами и думайте о другом!


----------



## Seymey (19 Июн 2018)

Спасибо большое всем за советы
Буду следовать и надеяться, что станет лучше)


----------



## Seymey (19 Июн 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> и от себя добавлю - вы шеей не крутите сильно, хуже будет!


Да, мне уже не раз говорили, что в ЛФК лучше делать по-чуть-чуть, но постоянно, медленно и аккуратно. Говорили: не иди через боль, только спазм мышц можешь получить от такого и хуже будет.
На тему не обращать внимания: я и так пытаюсь окружить себя посторонними звуками, которые просто не дают прислушиваться к всяким там шумам. Проблема в данный момент в другом: учиться надо, делать это, когда на фоне кто-то что-то говорит (фильмы) очень сложно, а сдавать надо (не очень хочется из-за пары долгов вылететь с университета)
Пугает меня скорее не шум, а изменение состояния: то он сильнее, то головные боли и абы чего хуже не становилось с той же шеей. Да и стыдно мне в моём возрасте иметь такие проблемы со здоровьем(


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Июн 2018)

Неет, когда я говорила - не обращать внимания, я не имела в виду окружат ьсебя посторонними звуками. Как раз это еще больше концентрирует вас на шуме) а просто пожить с шумом, будто вы сели в самолет, боинг начал прогревать свой двигатель и скоро взлетит, обороты движка меняются и шум изменяется)) вы летите в тайланд или  в бразилию (чтобы долго было лететь) и не обращаете на шум внимания, пусть он будет!
Кстати, сессия обостряет невроз и все спазмы, у меня прошлой весной полный абзац с головой был именно во время защиты диплома и сдачи госов, тут главное - себя настроить и не волноваться. Кстати, наличие и отсутствие высшего образования в наше время не так остро важно! Знаю примеры многих богатых своих знакомых с  ПТУ)) хихихи, знала бы, не пошла бы учиться в 2 вуза, а пошла бы замуж за богатого )))


----------



## BlackND (20 Июн 2018)

Seymey написал(а):


> Проблема в данный момент в другом: учиться надо, делать это, когда на фоне кто-то что-то говорит (фильмы) очень сложно, а сдавать надо (не очень хочется из-за пары долгов вылететь с университета)
> Пугает меня скорее не шум, а изменение состояния: то он сильнее, то головные боли и абы чего хуже не становилось с той же шеей. Да и стыдно мне в моём возрасте иметь такие проблемы со здоровьем(



У меня в универе после одного нервяка сильного началось тоже и головокружение и пьяное состояние и дереал, и шатало постоянно потом руки тряслись, температура была..доооолго наверно года 2-3 слабость постоянная..потел ужасно..дальше начался гипервентиляционный синдром..когда продохнуть не можешь и постоянно зеваешь..короче все более или менее прошло но ГВС остался до сих пор прошло больше 10 лет..а щас новая волна началась дереала шея в спазме..глаза в кучу..так что нервы надо беречь с молоду я начал завидовать людям которым все похер..)вот они будут долго жить..)


----------



## РоманРоман (20 Июн 2018)

> вы попробуйте внимания не обращать - совсем)) Ничего же страшного до сих пор не случилось с Вами ,может хватит себя пугать. Ну пусть шумит. Занимайтесь своими делами и думайте о другом!


Золотые слова!!! Скажу чуть больше и не случится. Со временем привыкните к нему. Из моих недолгих шести с полвиной десятков лет пять десятков я живу с этим шумом и ничего негативного не происходило, и не происходит. Шум в ушах это что то вроде доброкачественной опухоли. Этот шум не ощущается при совместной загрузки организма физически и умственно. Простой пример. Сегодня полол картошку - нагрузка физическая. Одновременно приходилось напрягать мозги мыслями о том, чтобы не срубить вместе с травой и начинающую всходить ботву картошки, а так же не пропустить полосатых жуков. Шума не было слышно. Но вот зашел в дом, сел за комп., и вот он родной во все услышание. Не стало одной составляющей. Еще, я никогда не думаю о нем  ион мне, вообщем то, не мешает.


----------



## Seymey (20 Июн 2018)

Но всё же, не хочу жить с ним до конца жизни. Надеюсь, уйдут проблемы с шеей, мышцами - уйдёт и шум. 
А что касается напряжения... не бросать же университет и лежать на кровати, потому что "сильное напряжение". Не хочется превращаться в овоща такого, имея массу возможностей.

А что касается "без образования тоже можно жить", то не спорю. Но это смотря какой путь выбирать... мне без университета никак.


----------



## РоманРоман (20 Июн 2018)

Seymey написал(а):


> Но всё же, не хочу жить с ним до конца жизни. Надеюсь, уйдут проблемы с шеей, мышцами - уйдёт и шум.
> А что касается напряжения... не бросать же университет и лежать на кровати, потому что "сильное напряжение". Не хочется превращаться в овоща такого, имея массу возможностей.
> 
> А что касается "без образования тоже можно жить", то не спорю. Но это смотря какой путь выбирать... мне без университета никак.


Хотеть не вредно... Да и, думаю, не придется вам с ним жить до конца жизни, ибо лет эдак через 30, медицина найдет истинную причину данной напасти и найдет способ избавления от нее. У вас еще не все потеряно! У меня нет проблем ни с шеей, ни с мышцами, а вот шум есть, да не хиленький.


----------



## Seymey (22 Июн 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Хотеть не вредно... Да и, думаю, не придется вам с ним жить до конца жизни, ибо лет эдак через 30, медицина найдет истинную причину данной напасти и найдет способ избавления от нее. У вас еще не все потеряно! У меня нет проблем ни с шеей, ни с мышцами, а вот шум есть, да не хиленький.


Насколько я знаю о подобном, то основные причины это: сосуды, проблемы с позвоночником, нервы, уши (там много разных патологий) и одна из ведущих - психоэмоциональное состояние (неврозы, постоянные стрессы)
Пока бегала по врачам, исключала причину за причиной. Думала уже, что это проблемы с нервной системой, много нервничаю и т.д., но...  1. я стала гораздо проще ко всему относиться и какие-то переживания есть, но не доходит до конкретных нервов
2. в ситуациях, когда я переживаю, то не могу сказать, что этот шум усиливается. Скорее действие физических факторов приводит к возникновению более сильного шума. 
Да и, когда очень сильно переживала, аж руки и ноги тряслись, то был момент, когда шум исчезал секунд на 20-30

А сейчас, к слову, начала делать ЛФК. Да, не так, как написано, а меньше упражнений, меньше подходов, всё по чуть-чуть и шум стал постепенно слабеть. Параллельно пью миорелаксант.
Вчера не было абсолютно времени, сделала ЛФК под вечер (обычно делаю утром, немного в обед и ближе часам к 6-ти. Вчера же только один раз и то в часов 8) на сегодняшний день: шум чуть сильнее, болит в лопатках. Пока занимаюсь какой-то физкультурой, стараюсь не крутить шеей резко и сильно, то и чувствую себя получше. Даже приседать получалось несколько раз, а после этого не возникало пульсирующей боли или усиления шума. Более того, утром проснулась рано, а шум появлялся эпизодами и так около часа. Я чуть не лопнула от счастья! Целый час он то есть, то нету, а не стабильный. 
ах да, ещё, уже при поворотах головы я не слышу такого шума, будто мне кости ломают (треск какой-то, скрип)
И помогли советы других людей, когда стараешься на него не обращать внимание (в моём случае: читаю книгу и полностью ухожу в написанное. Как только слышу шум - читаю пару строк в голос, а затем снова про себя), то и шум не кажется таким назойливым (но опять таки, то ли он и правда слабее немного стал, то ли моё отношение к нему). И с другой стороны, когда его слышу, мысли о том что "это шум\он скоро пройдёт\не думай о нём" заставляют больше акцентироваться и он становится просто сильнее. 

А в вашем случае, если нет никаких других проблем с здоровьем, может быть, уместно сходить к психотерапевту? Может здесь истинная причина?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (22 Июн 2018)

та ладно вам, у меня писк с детства, я с детства маме говорила, что пищит, но моих родителей это не волновало, даже, когда у меня сильно нарывали ноги, которые я сдирала на велосипеде, был гной, а мне просто обрабатывали и прикладывали подорожник) хихихи. И сейчас при температуре, когда простуда - пищит сильней, при приеме антибиотиков пищит сильней, после рабочего дня, если в тишине прислушаться, то тоже пищит. Но проходит, я не замечаю и раз с детства, я считаю это нормой) Если отдохнувшая, то пищит тихо, но пищит) я просто не прислушиваюсь и не слышу этот писк. КОгда была напряжена - то и закладывало и пищало и шумело, но прошло. Сейчас спать ложусь в 21:00 и встаю в 7 утра, с таким режимом очень хорошо себя чувствую. 
И еще, когда раньше невроз обострялся, писк в это время стоял нереальный, как старый телевизор)  Сейчас такого нет, но меня он никогда почему-то не пугал))) А может мы дельфины?) Они вот ультразвук слышат

Вы очень много времени уделяете шуму) найдите занятие поинтересней) а после лфк у меня первое время и болело, и тревожно было) организм привыкает постепенно, поэтому я и говорю ,что нагрузка должна быть постепенной! Главное, через боль не делать. В случае с позвоночником быстрых результатов не бывает. Меня саму раньше пугало, что придется так много времени потратить ,чтобы восстановить плечи, шею, но это не простуда, которая за 5 дней проходит...Тут время идет на месяцы...И главное - режим, во сне организм лечится, а мы- женщины - молодеем)))


----------

